# Fallow Pricket's Luck Ran Out!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No mistakes this morning the alarm went off at 5 and I was in the seat by 5.30. After 5 minutes a menil doe came out and made her way to within 2 yards of the highseat feeding on acorns. She moved on into cover and as the light was coming up a black doe fawn came into the salt lick and stayed for around 10 minutes until she too moved on. At 6.30 I saw the movement of legs in front of me and the black pricket along with 2 well grown fawns came trotting in, he lowered his head to feed and my cross hairs settled on his neck.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

MMMMM breakfast !


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Good job Matt! Thats a pretty animal with a pretty colored hide! It looks kind of like a womeriener dog or something...lol. It would make an awesome rug.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Matt, might be a few tasty morsels on that!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm sure someone will enjoy him.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Neck shot ?

Good going Bro !

Glad for ya.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

If you shot him in the neck, whats the stuff going on -on his head. Looks like a head shot lol. Good shot!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you A22 and Brian. He had his head down feeding and facing away so it went in the bottom of his neck and out just under his right button.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Matt. I like the color of that one too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Don. I remember passing up a massive black buck one summer evening when I was younger because I thought he was to good to shoot, he was jet black. I guess you boys would of had a full neck mount done for that if you'd shot it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a full neck mount ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Why, would you go for a life size full body mount?


----------

